# Christmas lights not working!



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ive been putting the lights up in the house.

One set worked at first but then I noticed three were not on. There are two chains coming off the plug and one set wasnt on at all! I decided to take three bulbs out of the chain that wasnt working at all and plug them into the chain with the three duff bulbs.

Now none are working. Nothing! I thought I would try spraying WD40 on them. Will that work?

Or can you lick the terminals a bit like you do with batteries to see if they are dead or not.

Any advice appreciated as Christmas is on hold until we have lights.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

My advice is roll them up in a ball and put them in the bin


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

This Should be on fruitcakes. "Lick them". Don't know about the bulbs lighting up but you may. 



Xmas lights tend to be wired in series , so if one bulb blown none will work, You will have to work through to find the blown bulb or bad connection



Got spare bulbs ? ( noteifferent bulbs for different number of lights )


Edit
Don't forget these are connected to 220ac house supply

Often the first bulb is a fuse bulb with a white tip. Check this has continuity


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Shove them in the bin and cancel Christmas. Humbug.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Just put in bin and get new ones. If you can afford a van you can afford new lights. We have ordered 2 new sets in the last week as the old ones pack up.

steve & ann. ---------- teensvan


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Yes new ones it must be, don't take chances, there's been plenty of fires started with faulty lights.

Paul.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Try licking the wires and report back Barry. Members need this information.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Stick yer finger in the socket, Barry, you'll light up the whole neighbourhood and be very popular. :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barry

Bin everything that is not LED

And if the LED don't work chuck them :lol: 

Replacing bulbs is more expensive than the original set


Sandra smug with 5 indoor trees, two outdoor ones all lit

Don't you just love a smug git :lol: :lol: 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks. I was going to set off to town to buy some new ones but the lights dont work on the car either. :roll: 

I have followed Kays advice and scrunched them up in a ball in a rage and binned them. :evil:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

You can lick the car light bulbs, they are only 12 volts.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

And now I'm laughing out loud! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Lesley


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *747 wrote: *You can lick the car light bulbs, they are only 12 volts.


Thats the last time I listen to you you IDIOT!

Thanks for nothing.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

You should not have had two chains connected to one plug in the first place.

I bet the plug was fitted with a 13A fuse too! (should be 3A)


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Just happy to help Barry.

No need to thank me.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

1) You can either watch this video - 



 - and learn.

2) Get the bloke from next door to sort it out for you

3) Nip out to Wilko or B&Q tomorrow and buy another set of lights

4) Persevere until you electrocute yourself

Best of luck and a Happy Christmas to you


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Take 'em round to Colin, he will fix them for you, and you can drink all his beer while you're there. Maybe stay for Christmas dinner, it's only a few days away now?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *erneboy wrote: *Take 'em round to Colin, he will fix them for you, and you can drink all his beer while you're there. Maybe stay for Christmas dinner, it's only a few days away now?


Good idea!! His house is warmer than mine as well! 

I looked up the Lightkeeper Pro device in the video kindly suggested by Keith. £18 plus £33 shipping from the USA. Will they deliver by tomorrow though? :?

Actually Pippin I think I bought those light like that with 4 sets of wires going into one plug. I think they were £1.99 from some place in Bridlington 2 years ago. IVe a good mind to take them back!! If I do manage to electrocute myself on them and your saying they are dodgy is there anyone I can invoice for that?


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

ever thought of using candles instead? no electricity so no hassle.

what could go possibly wrong?? :wink:


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Barry
13A fuses are rubbish, a small nail is often far better IMHO. These do not blow at inopportune moments (i.e. during Christmas) and can help you heat a small room. We actually found that our tree lights will start to flash when we use this form of fusing. If you wire your guitar amp into the same plug you will get some great effects when you play. Please put these on YouTube.
Good luck.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *Geriatricbackpacker wrote:*Barry 13A fuses are rubbish, a small nail is often far better IMHO. These do not blow at inopportune moments (i.e. during Christmas) and can help you heat a small room. We actually found that our tree lights will start to flash when we use this form of fusing. If you wire your guitar amp into the same plug you will get some great effects when you play. Please put these on YouTube.
> Good luck.


Brilliant thanks! Is there no end to the superb advice you get on MHF. Ill get onto that straight away!

I will happily post the results with the guitar on youtube.

I just dont understand those that scoff at paying £12.50 for membership to this site! Its far to cheap. £1250 would be a bargain. In fact I would willingly sell my house, my wife and my motorhome to support MHF!


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

barryd said:


> > *Geriatricbackpacker wrote:*Barry 13A fuses are rubbish, a small nail is often far better IMHO. These do not blow at inopportune moments (i.e. during Christmas) and can help you heat a small room. We actually found that our tree lights will start to flash when we use this form of fusing. If you wire your guitar amp into the same plug you will get some great effects when you play. Please put these on YouTube.
> > Good luck.
> 
> 
> ...


I have often thought the same, I would sell your motorhome, house and wife to support MHF.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

£1.99 for the lights?

You splashed out a bit, didn't you!

I got ours last year from Poundland – 20 bulbs, a decent length of wire and a plug.

It only took me an hour to assemble them, my soldering skills aren't what they were, and when it was time to try them I took them to the next door neighbours and tried them there.

He only had to replace a few fuses on the main box before I finely sorted them out and, despite the slight burning smell, they worked okay outside our house over the Christmas period - see picture below ….......


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Find somebody who has a TDR (Time Delay Reflectometer) connect it to the Mains plug and look for the echoes.

An open circuit cable will give you a reflection. The scale will tell you how far away it is. 

Get yourself a tape measure and measure the distance - that'll be the bulb that's blown.


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

I don't know.......These people who ask daft questions on this site! Why don't you just Google the problem? :lol:

Merry Christmas Boss,
Roger.


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

Keep a check on all these type of lights we bought 2 lots LED from Makro last year for outside after a week I noticed the the bases of the lights were turning black, I didn't bin them I got my money back, my son has a set that his Grandfather gave him about 15 years ago, still working ok, probably made before the Chinese came along . :wink: 

Tony A.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

prof20 said:


> I don't know.......These people who ask daft questions on this site! Why don't you just Google the problem? :lol:
> 
> Merry Christmas Boss,
> Roger.


Enough to give you the hump-


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

747 said:


> Try licking the wires and report back Barry. Members need this information.


Don't do this one!

I hate the smell of burning flesh. :lol:

Merry Xmas All and have a good , healthy, and safe new year.

Alex & Carol Black...


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Great answers thanks

Im busy setting up a Time Delay Reflectometer now but cannot find a Flux capacitor.

I cannot use Google here Roger. Its not available in the Dales. We only got outside loos and electricity last year.

I could be wrong Tony but I am sure the Chinese have been around longer than 15 years.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

> I could be wrong Tony but I am sure the Chinese have been around longer than 15 years.


First prize goes to Barry. China was founded in 221BCE. BCE standing for Before Christmas Electricals I imagine.

I do have Google, but I knew that anyway, obvissly, Alan.


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

I've wired our Christmas lights to the lamp post outside , only problem is they go off at midnight cos the bloody councils on this saving taxpayers money lark :evil:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> Great answers thanks
> 
> Im busy setting up a Time Delay Reflectometer now but cannot find a Flux capacitor.
> 
> ...


Be careful which Reflectometer you get. 8O

I knew someone who got the wrong one. He, his Grandson and even his Delorean car just disappeared. I think it was a Chinese one he got off ebay.

If you don't have google, go down the Pub and ask. It works for me.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Valphil - never mind the council saving money by switching them of at 23:59.

Just thank the council that you don't have to get the ladders out each night to switch them off.

Anyway, you must be made of money if you can afford to leave them on H24, even at the council's expense - think of the wear and tear on the bulbs and the cost of replacements.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

However Barry

Have you now got lights ?

Are you still alive?

Is yorkshire in darkness?  :lol: 

Sandra


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Get on your bike down to the local CO-OP.

All xmas decs 75% off today - was 25% last week so I picked up a set of 100 multicoloured LEDs that flash in all sorts of ways :? 

this morning for 

£2.50    

Our plastic tree now has more lights than twigs 8) 

Steve


----------

